

Boom2 – System Wide Mac Equalizer + Volume Booster - mkremer90
http://www.globaldelight.com/boom/

======
mkremer90
Just downloaded this and had to share. I have Bose IE2s, and am not
necessarily an audiophile, but just turning on Boom makes the sound
INCREDIBLE.

